# 1959 Lonestar Saratoga Restoration



## mmf (Nov 27, 2010)

Bought this old neglected girl in SC this summer and have been doing a little work on it. Boat was in great shape for it's age. Still need to do a little hinge work, floatation and a back for the front seat or use fold-downs still undecided. Trailer needs a couple of fenders and 2 tires but I rebuilt all of the wobble rollers and put on a new coupler. I might take her out in late spring if I finish but I'm in no hurry as I have a couple of other marine projects too. Pics start as found to current condition. I need to find or make a windshield and Lone Star emblems too.


----------



## jdret (Nov 28, 2010)

Not sure where you are at, but you might take a look at this:

https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/2047392572.html

I went and looked at this boat. It had a little more hull damage than I was wanting to deal with.
But, it has the steering assy and original wheel, bow navigation light, all of the pulley assemblies, engine control box.
I noticed you didn't have the rocket bow piece...his does. Steering wheel is cracked, but could be
restored.

He told me the salvage yard offered him 200 in aluminum for the boat. Bet he would sell you all the 
parts you could use off of it. Give him a call.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DuraCraft (Nov 28, 2010)

mm, that is one nice boat! You have made good progress on it... and, jdret, thou temptest me...posting that one!


----------



## jdret (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow!! For some reason when I pulled this thread up earlier, it didn't show me all of the pictures. Looks like you've got it well in hand. That's really got some fine lines to it. Looking forward to seeing her in the water.


----------



## mmf (Nov 28, 2010)

jdret said:


> Not sure where you are at, but you might take a look at this:
> 
> https://memphis.craigslist.org/boa/2047392572.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! They describe that one as a "Polarcraft"???? can't really see it good in the pics. I am in Kings Mtn, NC, Memphis is a little far for me but thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mmf (Nov 28, 2010)

jdret said:


> Wow!! For some reason when I pulled this thread up earlier, it didn't show me all of the pictures. Looks like you've got it well in hand. That's really got some fine lines to it. Looking forward to seeing her in the water.


Thank you! I spent a good bit of time scrubbing her with scotchbrite pads and oxyclean then much effort scrubbing with SOS pads. I love old boats!


----------



## mmf (Jul 3, 2011)

I realize I have posted this mod bass-ackwards but I will live with it, here's some of the progress that I did not post earlier. This is a great old boat I love the lines and it is a VERY deep boat.
Here is the original brochure pix of the boat..................









Below is the fitting of the plywood, I am following the brochure on the original shape of the wood in the boat and other pictures that still had the original wood intact.......


----------



## mmf (Jul 3, 2011)

I would have loved to have had the original hardtop that was an option for this model, maybe I will eventually run across one or fab one as close to the original as I can get, anyone know a location of another model like this?


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 3, 2011)

that is one sweet boat right there!

awesome... i'm a big fan of older boat with "fins"


----------



## mmf (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Z-fisherman, I overlooked your post, sorry. Yes, I like the old ones too!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 12, 2011)

it looked like there was foam in the seats ,that was a good idea even back then . that old girl is in really good shape for the age . i always did like old aluminum boats . some much more style in em than today good job


----------



## mmf (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you flat boat, yes there was floatation under the 2 side seats, the front seat and under the plywood below the hood.


----------



## mmf (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I am going to add a seat back to this mod, I would also like to make an aluminum cabin roof similar to the original, since I have a little time now.......


----------

